# Shools in the Paphos area fo teenagers



## kimbo67 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have recieved in the post today the prospectus for the ISOP and it is alot dearer than some of the replies on this site have said it was. Are there any other schools in the area for my 16 and 13 year old boys or is that my only choice. I have heard that some poeple do home tutoring. Is this correct? Do they teach other children or just their own? 
Does my 16 year old legally have to go to school now?
Please help as I am getting nearer my move date but can't afford the school fees even with the 10% discount???

Kim


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Kim, 
Yes private schools can be expensive (like those in England) and most have put their fees up for next year. You may find that the alternatives charge similar fees to the ISOP. Try having a look at the British High Commission's website. They maintain a list of recommended schools, maybe they have another school that is better for you.

Alternatively, you could consider sending your sons to a local Cypriot school. They are free and good support for learning Greek is given to immigrant children. I suspect this would unsettle the 13yr old less than the 16 yr old.

Yes, tutoring is available but you may find it difficult to find an English teacher qualified to teach the whole curriculum for 16+ age group.

Dare I ask the questions, do you have to move this year? Could you leave your elder son with relatives or friends to complete his education in England?


----------

